# movies



## Gin (Jan 23, 2022)

do you prefer seeing movies in theaters or watching them at home?

i used to love the theater experience but covid kinda got me out of it and now it feels as though my adhd has gotten worse and i find it hard to motivate myself to watch a movie much longer than 2 hours without a break

the thought occurred to me because i really want to watch  at the local theater (and it's not available on streaming services atm) but it's three. hours.

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2022)

Damn, well three hours is a force most of the time. 
But if the plot is good and they keep the pacing right you can do it. 

I'm a cinephile and I've always preferred the darkness and the big screen. Especially the environment and chit chat on a big opening night before and after the movie finishes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stringer (Jan 23, 2022)

If it's a movie with great visuals and cinematography I might feel a bit more inclined to go in theaters.

But otherwise I prefer watching flicks at home, even before Covid.

Movie date? Yuck
Netflix & Chill? Fuck yeah

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2022)

I only saw 2 movies in theaters this year, Dune and No Way Home. Dune imax is a must but No Way Home had too many screaming kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 23, 2022)

Stringer said:


> If it's a movie with great visuals and cinematography I might feel a bit more inclined to go in theaters.


This. Watched Dune and the new James Bond flick in theatres. I still think the overall viewing experience is better in a theatre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jan 23, 2022)

It's hard to compare them because both have positives and negatives. 

*Home:* Privacy , you can go back and front to the exact point of the movie that you prefer.
*Cinema:* Much bigger screen and a few more things that I like in cinema.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 23, 2022)

Dune was awesome on the big screen.

Sometimes though I'm annoyed by how loud some people eat and generally just how loud they are when I'm trying to watch a movie.

I hate that shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 23, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Sometimes though I'm annoyed by how loud some people eat and generally just how loud they are when I'm trying to watch a movie.
> 
> I hate that shit.


Absolutely agree. Or when someone tall sits right in front of me.

I much prefer getting cozy at home to watch a movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 23, 2022)

I watch movies on my laptop. That way I can always pause the movie every 5 minutes to do something else.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 3


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 23, 2022)

Definitely prefer home.

I fall asleep in the theaters. And I can't pause at the theaters. 

I use to go to the theaters a lot when I was in high school and college. My friends and I use to have one person buy a ticket and then open the back doors, allowing the rest of us to sneak in. The theatre was pretty strict, so we also snuck in food and drinks (including alcohol). I use to drink back then, so we would all get hammered out of our minds in the theater lol. Stupid times smh.

 The last time I went to the theater was probably 7 years ago, to watch Star Wars: The Force Awakens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jan 23, 2022)

streaming nowadays

use to go to theaters alot in my teens and early 20s but with covid and stuff, i just cba'd to 

no way home was my first trip to the theater since like 2015 and it was ok, but it made me remember that those theater seats really suck ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 23, 2022)

rather catch it at home. not trying to pull out the tool on someone talking during the movie.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 23, 2022)

i don't really like watching movies anymore 

the storytelling is unoriginal most of the time. for example, i saw the new spiderman movie in theatre recently and people irl hyped it up. i thought it would blow my mind like dark knight rises or black panther. it was just some basic superhero movie with some moments of nostalgia. i also thought the dialogue in that last james bond movie was comical 

idk. maybe i'm just too old for this stuff now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## wibisana (Jan 23, 2022)

most of the time i dont mind home experience

but.... after watching Dune at theater then trying to watch it again in small ass laptop, it just feels underwhelming lol.

so depend on the movie tbh.
normal marvel movie i guess i am satisfied with watching at home

for special movie like Dune, i would recommend you watch at theater
worth every cent of your money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm in the same boat as wibisana ^ it definitely depends on the movie.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 24, 2022)

Theater is second to none, I absolutely love it. 

Especially matinee prices in the late morning when everyone is doing day-world things and I can get the best seat.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 25, 2022)

I like the movie theatre experience, but a lot of people I know don't. So i've been watching mainly at home.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm not allowed to go to theatres


----------



## Djomla (Jan 25, 2022)

Home, alone, with lot of food and in silence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i don't really like watching movies anymore
> 
> the storytelling is unoriginal most of the time. for example, i saw the new spiderman movie in theatre recently and people irl hyped it up. i thought it would blow my mind like dark knight rises or black panther. it was just some basic superhero movie with some moments of nostalgia. i also thought the dialogue in that last james bond movie was comical
> 
> idk. maybe i'm just too old for this stuff now



Black Panther blew your mind?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karma (Jan 26, 2022)

I dont rlly care where I watch them

I never rlly felt like the 'theatre experiance' changed my enjoyment of a movie. Usually the outside factors like niggas talking during a movie makes me preper watching it at home by my self


----------



## Garcher (Jan 26, 2022)

I usually only bothered going to the cinema when I was really interested in a movie which only happens once every other year 
now that you can stream them close to release as well I probably wouldn't bother going except as an excuse to meet up with some people IRL once in a while 

maybe it would be different if I was living closer to a cinema


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 26, 2022)

Brian said:


> Black Panther blew your mind?


Spider-man not better than Black Panther?


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> Spider-man not better than Black Panther?



that blew my mind

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 26, 2022)

Brian said:


> that blew my mind


Willem Defoe casually acting his was over the entire cast wasn't as good as some guy named erik in a cgi suit


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 26, 2022)

Brian said:


> Black Panther blew your mind?


 For a superhero movie? Absolutely

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 26, 2022)

I have even spicier takes 

1. Spider-Man movies are average at best in general 
2. Dr strange movies are not for the casual movie goer. They suck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 26, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> For a superhero movie? Absolutely


Black Panther is the probably the most generic of the films put out in that phase. It was a very Iron Man 1 "bad guy with same powers as good guy"  except it worked less cause there was no personal connection between them like Iron Man or even Ant Man. 

Michael Keaton, Jake Gylenhaal and Willem Defoe put pretty much any of that to shame alone.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 26, 2022)

Going to the movie theater feels like a "you want to hang out with friends but don't know what to fucking do" answer.

Meaning I *guess* it works, but I'd probably be just as happy doing anything else with them. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Jan 26, 2022)

Black panther> any spider-man film. The looks, the set, the soundtrack, and the story. Magnificient.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 26, 2022)

I’m one of those weirdos who will go to the movies by myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2022)

Gawr Gura said:


> with friends

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 26, 2022)

Gin said:


> do you prefer seeing movies in theaters or watching them at home?
> 
> i used to love the theater experience but covid kinda got me out of it and now it feels as though my adhd has gotten worse and i find it hard to motivate myself to watch a movie much longer than 2 hours without a break
> 
> the thought occurred to me because i really want to watch  at the local theater (and it's not available on streaming services atm) but it's three. hours.



The movie experience is nice provided you don't sit around "THOSE" people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 26, 2022)

Canute87 said:


> The movie experience is nice provided you don't sit around "THOSE" people.


i assume you mean either people who won't stfu or who eat snacks really loudly throughout the whole movie

yeah fuck 'em

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I watch movies on my laptop. That way I can always pause the movie every 5 minutes to do something else.



Watching movies this way makes me cringe so much


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Watching movies this way makes me cringe so much


Are you saying you've done it before?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> Are you saying you've done it before?



No I'm saying people that do this physically make me revile


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2022)

Hate a mfer that watches a movie in parts or segments


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2022)

Parallax said:


> No I'm saying people that do this physically make me revile


Oh, i thought you did it on occasions where the movie was so cringey


----------



## Parallax (Jan 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> Oh, i thought you did it on occasions where the movie was so cringey


Nah that aint me


----------



## Karma (Jan 26, 2022)

Parallax said:


> Hate a mfer that watches a movie in parts or segments


If a movie cant hold me for its entire run time then thats on the movie tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 27, 2022)

It depends on the movie tbh if it's a movie with a lot of great visual effects or that i really want to watch a lot i prefer the theater + i really love the movie theaters popcorn and also going out with friends, watching a movie and talking about it is always fun.
I don’t go to movie theaters since covid started.

Otherwise watching movies at home can be more comfy and you still can have a fun movie night with friends if you want to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jan 27, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> Dr strange movies are not for the casual movie goer. They suck


*movie

and wow that is a hot take

i wouldn't say dr. strange is better than black panther but to say it _sucks_?


----------



## Gin (Jan 27, 2022)

trance said:


> *movie
> 
> and wow that is a hot take
> 
> i wouldn't say dr. strange is better than black panther but to say it _sucks_?


they're both average marvel movies  

thor ragnarok was the most entertaining one for me, good director

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trance (Jan 27, 2022)

Gin said:


> they're both average marvel movies
> 
> thor ragnarok was the most entertaining one for me, good director


i too have a high opinion of ragnarok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> It depends of the movie tbh if it's a movie with a lot of visual great effects or that i really want to watch it a lot i prefer the theater + i really love the movie theaters popcorn and also going out with friends, watching a movie and talking about it is always fun.
> *I don’t go to movie theater since covid started*.
> 
> Otherwise watching at home can be more comfy and you still can having a fun movie night with friends if you want to.


IIRC last time I went to a theater was late 2018, that's nuts. About a year and a half after that the first of many lock downs in my area started -- haven't gone to theaters since. Kinda miss going but not too much tbh, I've had some wholesome moments watching movies with family and friends at my place over the pandemic, comfy vibes is the shizznit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 27, 2022)

trance said:


> *movie
> 
> and wow that is a hot take
> 
> i wouldn't say dr. strange is better than black panther but to say it _sucks_?


the marvel opinions in this thread are wild.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2022)

The latest spiderman is the first marvel film I've seen in ages, stopped caring after a while because most of them suffered from the same issues: subpar written villains and a sameness in tonality.

I checked No Way Home just because I knew Willem Dafoe and Alfred Molina would be in it, Dafoe especially didn't disappoint

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 27, 2022)

trance said:


> *movie
> 
> and wow that is a hot take
> 
> i wouldn't say dr. strange is better than black panther but to say it _sucks_?



lol take what I say with a grain of salt. I’m not really knowledgeable on superheros. But as an average movie goer dr strange is boring 

i walked out of that movie and I think his involvement in the Spider-Man movie took it down a few pegs.

why is dr strange a super hero? He’s not even an exciting sorcerer. What makes him a compelling fictional character? He doesn’t have the charisma of iron man or the mystique of Batman 

why is there a movie about that guy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Jan 27, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> why is there a movie about that guy


i know the biggest reason for his role in IW was to set up the events of endgame via seeing any and all outcomes where they win and appropriately setting them up to achieve said outcome (at least thats what the directors think)

but as for the dr. strange movie itself? maybe to appease the fanbase who read the comics first? idk


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 27, 2022)

Home

I usually take a break when watching a long movie, plus need food and quiet

theaters are nice, but I cant stand distracting people. Like when people laugh really hard at every joke


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 27, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> I’m one of those weirdos who will go to the movies by myself.


It's come to the point I don't even _like _seeing films with other people. They wanna take their sweet ass time getting to the theatre, then they wanna take forever getting snacks (I don't even like eating during a film), by which point all the good seats are taken and sometimes the film's already started, _and then_ talk all through it.

I'm good, I'll catch it by myself.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm actually quite surprised it's tied up with this many votes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 27, 2022)

Home now but before covid i preferred going to the movie theater.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2022)

Sunrider said:


> It's come to the point I don't even _like _seeing films with other people. They wanna take their sweet ass time getting to the theatre, then they wanna take forever getting snacks (I don't even like eating which watching a film), by which point all the good seats are taken and sometimes the film's already started, _and then_ talk all through it.
> 
> I'm good, I'll catch it by myself.


Are you me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 27, 2022)

Prefer the theater if watching alone, but may prefer streaming if with friends or family.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 28, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Are you me?


But stronger

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 28, 2022)

In theaters and not alone. Don't know why but watching a movie alone in the theatre gives me anxiety.


----------



## Francyst (Jan 28, 2022)

I usually only watch superhero films at theatres for the hype

I think the only non-superhero movies I've watched at a theatre are Fast Six, Tomb Raider, Dragonball Broly movie, and some pirates of the caribbean movie

I don't really wanna hear people in other movies. I imagine comedy movies are the worst. People with a childish sense of humor probably have the whole room sounding like a sitcom laugh track sound clip on loop.


----------



## Itachi x Tenten (Jan 28, 2022)

MO said:


> Black panther> any spider-man film. The looks, the set, the soundtrack, and the story. Magnificient.


spider man: the dragons challenge > black panther

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jan 28, 2022)

MO said:


> Black panther> any spider-man film. The looks, the set, the soundtrack, and the story. Magnificient.


how does BP hold up against the avengers films?


----------



## MO (Jan 28, 2022)

trance said:


> how does BP hold up against the avengers films?


only the last 2 are better.


----------



## trance (Jan 28, 2022)

MO said:


> only the last 2 are better.


whats your favorite?


----------



## MO (Jan 28, 2022)

trance said:


> whats your favorite?


infinity war.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jan 28, 2022)

MO said:


> infinity war.


ayyy same

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyochi (Feb 5, 2022)

I used to be a huge movie junkie back in my younger days, would sometimes go up to 3 times a week to the movie theater 

but then... something happened 

was it Covid ? No. It was worse... 

Then having kids happened and my hobbies took a step back  my life was over-err I mean... my priorities changed  


 Since then I watch my favorite movies online or if it's a must (Marvel/DC movie), I escape sometimes  

but yeah, covid scares the shit out of me, a lot of people around me have gotten really sick so I just tend to avoid the theater all together ;(

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 5, 2022)

I worked at a small three screen movie theatre with friends all throughout high school. We all knew how to thread the movie film thru the projector which was pretty cool, especially since now all the projectors probably don’t even use film, but idk about that.  Some of my best memories from those days were while working there.

the owner would only come on weekends. All the other days it was just us 16 year olds running the show lol

movie theatre has to be one of the best high school jobs.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 5, 2022)

random but if they ever make a one piece movie, don't you think she'd be perfect for boa hancock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2022)

home is where the homies are
j/k


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2022)

Dune was a film? I thought it was a really long series of books


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> Dune was a film? I thought it was a really long series of books



Strange, I don't see a "j/k" in that post.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> Dune was a film? I thought it was a really long series of books


Yes

Dennis villenueve directed part 1 and part 2 will be coming out next year


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)

kyochi said:


> I used to be a huge movie junkie back in my younger days, would sometimes go up to 3 times a week to the movie theater
> 
> but then... something happened
> 
> ...


Kyochi...the mom-san?


----------



## Gin (Feb 7, 2022)

tied the poll up again  

watched parallel mothers in the theater yday and loved it, and it's not even the type of movie that needs to be seen in the theater


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> Dune was a film? I thought it was a really long series of books


How the hell did you miss it being a movie?


----------



## Yamato (Feb 9, 2022)

Either or. Depending on what I’m watching.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 9, 2022)

Brian said:


> I only saw 2 movies in theaters this year, Dune and No Way Home. Dune imax is a must but No Way Home had too many screaming kids


A giant cinematic masterpiece like Dune needs to be seen in theaters. A completely different experience on a smaller screen.



Besides that, I do enjoy going to the movies, at this point it’s all the “going out” I want


----------



## MO (Feb 9, 2022)

the way y'all talking about seeing dune in theatres is kinda making me feel some type of way because I watched it on my laptop.


----------



## Gin (Feb 10, 2022)

bladerunner 2049 was a lot better than dune so of the two of them i'm glad i saw the former in theaters


----------

